# vandalism on the Madison river in Montana



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

Just a heads up the frustration with tourism and probably just one "bad apple" has reared its ugly head. I don't condone this shite because I travel to recreate and don't really wanna go through the same things. So if your going beware I guess. 


https://www.bozemandailychronicle.com/news/crime/tires-slashed-on-more-than-a-dozen-vehicles-parked-at-the-madison-river/article_816f5a6d-eea9-580a-b935-2992d4a9de04.html


----------



## gnarsify (Oct 5, 2020)

Things are pretty volatile up here right now. I test drove a used car the other day that had recently been keyed pretty bad. The kid said it happened this summer at a trailhead along with a note saying "Go the fuck home". He had Texas plates. Maybe I shouldn't make this public, but if you hit the right stretches on the Yellowstone it's really not too crowded, so I'm not sure what all the fuss is about.


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

I think it's just a "perfect storm" for some. Covid , high costs of living, seeing the affluent in a different light and for some nostalgia. We can't get a kid camp to save our lives or afford a new house (we need one ours is to small lol) and every neighbor as of now is a wealthy transplant. We can't get a cabin like we have for 30 years and sometimes it feels crowded. I've never seen a super car here before and now they are common place . Of course none of this means to much but I can see how it may look to someone from a more rural part of the state. I used to fly fish naked on the gallatin just to be dumb. I lived down by bow camp kinda and just walked out my back door. I never saw any one but raft guides and they all laughed. Even Bill the sheriff just said at least wear a fishing vest.. We went Saturday and it was real busy but still no big deal. I wish all rivers had scary whitewater though cause it's just a bigger commitment lol! Fisherman can be pretty egotistical sometimes lol! So dumb really but we got alot of "stink eye" when we had to float close to a angler . Iam hellbent on sending this shit and next spring ill be in central California, Washington and Oregon so I got no place to be hating on tourists!!! If I could though I'd have local plates on my truck!!


----------



## Wallrat (Jan 19, 2021)

Pinchecharlie said:


> Just a heads up the frustration with tourism and probably just one "bad apple" has reared its ugly head. I don't condone this shite because I travel to recreate and don't really wanna go through the same things. So if your going beware I guess.
> 
> 
> https://www.bozemandailychronicle.com/news/crime/tires-slashed-on-more-than-a-dozen-vehicles-parked-at-the-madison-river/article_816f5a6d-eea9-580a-b935-2992d4a9de04.html


 I couldn’t get the article to open, and I’m damned sure not going to “register and subscribe” to that Watermelon rag. So where was it done? Warm Springs lot? We were there Sunday.


----------



## gnarsify (Oct 5, 2020)

> More than a dozen vehicles had their tires slashed last Wednesday at river access points along the upper Madison River, according to the Madison County Sheriff’s Office.
> 
> Tires on 15 vehicles were reported slashed while parked at the river on the morning of July 14, Madison County Sheriff Phil Fortner said.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

Watermelon rag...lol. those start my fires every day in winter!! Upper Madison


----------



## Wallrat (Jan 19, 2021)

Pinchecharlie said:


> Watermelon rag...lol. those start my fires every day in winter!! Upper Madison


Damn, Charlie. We had the best water of the year on Sunday. If you ever decide to start boating again you should give us a call. It was awesome...springtime flows of clear, warm water. No drysuit necessary, wetsuit optional. It was epic.


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

Rub it in....!!! Best day ever! No one there! Juicy pour overs! Action packed! Never seen it so good ! So fun! 
Fuckers...


----------



## Wallrat (Jan 19, 2021)

Pinchecharlie said:


> Rub it in....!!! Best day ever! No one there! Juicy pour overs! Action packed! Never seen it so good ! So fun!
> Fuckers...


😂 Lol. I feel so bad now that next time we’re on the river I’ll carry your boat for you, buy the beer, and lead the way through the Rapid of Death!


----------



## Bootboy (Aug 25, 2020)

I’m surprised that more of these incidents aren’t making the news.

I have family in (small town) in (rural western state) and they tell me it’s getting to be fairly common that cars with certain out of state plates are targeted for vandalism. Getting keyed, tires slashed, windows broken. It’s even happening at the homes of these transplants. They’re being followed home and made aware that they are not welcome. 

Many long-time locals are simply looking the other way when asked if they know anything about it.’

Transplanted members of the city council are receiving threats as well. Notes to the effect of “Nice house you have there Mr. California, would be a shame if you had an electrical fire.” are being left in mailboxes and on porches.

There is definitely a flashpoint coming.

I haven’t seen anything like that here in Utah though, yet.


----------



## gnarsify (Oct 5, 2020)

I don't know if it's coming to a flashpoint, I think there has been some of this going on a lot longer than we think. I recall visiting Hawaii and being warned about where you park a rental car because of smash-and-grabs and vandalism. Last time I was there, I used a local "rent-a-wreck" place and drove an old, shitty honda around. Locals were much more friendly and inviting when you pulled up to a beach in an old beater.

Hell, having a "6" plate in parts of Montana is enough to get dirty looks and I've heard of occasional reports of vandalism to "6ers" over the years. Montanan's may appear friendly but we're a xenophobic bunch.


----------



## Dangerfield (May 28, 2021)

Don't know if this would help or escalate issues but this seemed to work set up in a field next to a facility I lived at with tons of expensive tools. I slept better and my dog had less to watch over. Set one on the dash with spent brass scattered around from a caliber of your choice along with some 50 BMG.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Dangerfield said:


> Don't know if this would help or escalate issues but this seemed to work set up in a field next to a facility I lived at with tons of expensive tools. I slept better and my dog had less to watch over. Set one on the dash with spent brass scattered around from a caliber of your choice along with some 50 BMG.
> View attachment 68391


Until someone breaks into your vehicle hoping to steal your guns.


----------



## Dangerfield (May 28, 2021)

MT4Runner said:


> Until someone breaks into your vehicle hoping to steal your guns.


Yea I get that. But are they inside or up to the owners shoulder hiding in the bushes.


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

Someone broke into my camper (easy enough) and took all my good flies out of my fly boxes lol!!! They left all my camp gear, a pistol all the bedding all other shit. Just the new flies from all my boxes. Maybe 6 or 7 big boxes. They didn't take my rods or reels lol. I tie my own so no biggie but we figured they had to sit in there for awhile to do it and that creeped us out. Oh well I bet they caught fish cause my boxes are dialed lol. Fuckers


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Well there's a bitter compliment of your fly tying skills!!


----------



## Baldy (Oct 23, 2015)

Pinchecharlie said:


> Someone broke into my camper (easy enough) and took all my good flies out of my fly boxes lol!!! They left all my camp gear, a pistol all the bedding all other shit. Just the new flies from all my boxes. Maybe 6 or 7 big boxes. They didn't take my rods or reels lol. I tie my own so no biggie but we figured they had to sit in there for awhile to do it and that creeped us out. Oh well I bet they caught fish cause my boxes are dialed lol. Fuckers


That's a first? Sounds like an inside job


----------

